# Lake redman again



## jkbirocz (Apr 1, 2008)

I'm off to Lake Redman again. The weather is crappy, but it is supposed to hit 65 so I'll deal with it. Its nice and windy again....maybe more carp? I'll post when I get home.


----------



## Jim (Apr 1, 2008)

good luck man! Looing forward to the report!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 1, 2008)

Hope you caught something today - at least a carp


----------



## jkbirocz (Apr 1, 2008)

Well the weather turned out really nice, other than the wind. I ended up walking to my normal spots casting for bass with soft plastics, hard jerks, swimbaits, and jigs, but still no luck. I set up for carp at my normal spot and realized I bought horrible canned corn. It was unsalted, or something, and made it really mushy and dind stay on the hook. I fished for about an hour with the crappy corn and caught a small carp. I remebered my spare can of good corn in my car, so I went back and got it then set up again. Luckily I also had a different pair of boots in my car, cause my black ones started killing my feet. I started getting a ton of hard hits and short runs, but nothing seemed to want to hold onto it or get hooked. I finally hooked into a decent one that was 6-8lbs, short and fat. I had a few more hits, but couldn't buy another fish. I spent the last hour casting for bass, but I had no bites at all. The water temp was 51 to 53 degrees. The sunfish and tiny bass are moving into the shorelines now, so in the next few weeks I should be able to find some green fish. This lake is fairly deep with a lot of offshore structure, I bet most of the bass are still suspended offshore. I will keep trying though. More sunburn.....spring is here....I Love it 8) 

Here are the two carp pics


----------



## slim357 (Apr 1, 2008)

sorry to hear about the bass, glad to see you managed to hook into something tho


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Apr 1, 2008)

Nice carp! I wish I had somewhere to fish that had enough carp to fish for in it.


----------



## BassAddict (Apr 1, 2008)

Nice! I need to use something other than soft plastics one of these days and see what I catch


----------



## Jim (Apr 1, 2008)

Good job man!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 2, 2008)

Once again - nice boots. Only Jake woudl comment on his footwear in a fishing report. I can hear him cursing the Black Boots, wandering aroudn the edge of the lake mumbling and muttering. 

One thing is for sure, Jake will keep families and the elderly at a distance when he starts complaining.


Great job on the carp - what is all over the lips in the 1st pic?


----------



## jkbirocz (Apr 2, 2008)

The stuff on the lips is the crappy corn. I thread it up the line so I have about 3 or 4 inches of corn and a few on my hook, its like a mini PVA bag filled with corn. That fish had some battle scars though, on the other side it looked like it got nailed by a heron.


----------



## mr.fish (Apr 2, 2008)

Nice job again Jake. Where is the 20+'s at? I'll give you and Dave a heads up when there will be a bait session at Esquired's favorite lake.


----------



## Leibs16 (Apr 2, 2008)

I would also like a heads up for a carp tutorial at Dave's stomping grounds.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 2, 2008)

Leibs16 said:


> I would also like a heads up for a carp tutorial at Dave's stomping grounds.



Leibs - you have been found in flagrant violation of the rules and regulations at the super secret carp location. Please stop following me


----------

